
Dune: Trailer - tosh
https://twitter.com/TwitterMovies/status/1303729244221169664
======
LinuxBender
I was seriously excited when I heard they were rebooting Dune. It is one of my
favorite books and movies. Modern graphics, sound, music, actors would have
been wonderful. Then I found it was may have fallen victim to being "woke".
All of my favorite franchises are being wrecked. Star Wars, Star Trek, Doctor
Who and now Dune. In this case, Liet Kynes has changed gender and ethnicity.
It doesn't even make any sense. The original Dune already had plenty of
diversity and arguably some of the most powerful female characters in all of
SciFi. I wish I knew how to fix this.

~~~
verdverm
> I wish I knew how to fix this.

You are not alone in these feelings. I've been searching out new peers and
forums where we can converse without fear, the mind killer, the little death
that brings total obliteration.

